# Watch this Video on VW TDI VS Cruze Diesel!



## mcg75 (Mar 5, 2012)

Repost. 

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/27-f...-range-faceoff-cruze-diesel-vs-jetta-tdi.html


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Thread closed as a duplicate.


----------

